# when selling kittens



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

I just needed to share this, because its been an awful weekend for viewing kittens.

Ive had the family from hell visit. Mum, grown up daughter, grand daughter, and son in law had spent 2 hours manhandling my babies. They decide that mum wants one and grown up daughter wants one. The child was stomping round my living room grabing at kittens! A couple of hours after they left I get a phone call to say that grown up daughter has changed her mind and want to wait for kittens form my other girl. then several hours later as im going to bed I get a text message from mum to say she had changed her mind as the kitten would bother her other timid cat so she wouldnt bother. :mad2::mad2:

I just had an email that just said whats your bottom price for my cats! needless to say my reply was a little curt... if your after a cheap cat maybe you would be better looking elsewhere. 

Sorry to rant on but ive not been breeding for many years and this is the first time ive been driven to distraction by potential owners.

Is it like this for you other breeders at there?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been very lucky so far - and those that get as far as the house have been fine. 


However, that sounds like a nightmare - maybe next time - restrict the numbers and make it known that if bringing a child they will be be being watched to see how gentle they are with the kittens to see if they are good enough to have one.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yikes, sounds horrendous - I bet she ends up buying a cut price BYB Siamese and thinking she is the clever one :scared:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My last litter a family came to view i only had 1 kitten left so only brought that one for them to see.

There little girl walked into my hallway and helped her self to the other kittens in kittening pen i politely said oh dont do that,then put that kitten back,5 mins later she did it again.

Then there two children were jumping on my 2 grand leather sofa with shoes on  I was not happy but im too polite under my breath i was fuming.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sharon I am sorry to hear about your bad experience today.

When we have any people viewing I always state beforehand that only two visitors at any one time are allowed, we did make allowances for one family as they didn't have a sitter for their little boy so he came along too, I ask all viewers to take their shoes off and leave them by the door. 

If children try to make a mad rush for the cats I tell them not to as the cats are not used to it but if they sit very still and speak quietly the cats may eventually go to them. 

It has all worked well up to now and we have had all nice people visit.

I know some people want to make it a family outing but it is your home so tell them there is a restriction on the amount of people which are allowed to enter your home. I'm sure they will understand if it is explained to them politely.

Good luck next time.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't get too many visitors, being a rare breed mine are often sent to other states, I have thrown people out with an unruly child, my rule is be quiet and sit down. They also only get to go in one room, not my entire house 
I barely tollerate children as is, let alone bratty ones


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like you've had a lucky escape - I assume you weren't going to let these dreadful people have kittens.

I've never restricted the number who can visit at one time but if anyone turned up with unruly children they wouldn't be around long enough to bother me too much. The flipside is that a particularly nice, well mannered child will influence me heavily too. The parents who care enough to teach their children good manners will probably care for a kitten well enough  My real hate is the 'grandma' being brought along who knows everything about all pedigree cats because she once owned a pink spotted Siambengalpoint and the vet used to tell her he'd never seen another one. I do try to keep a straight face and look interested, honest I do


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless you. you have had a muppit run. 2 hours is a blooming long time as well, I think I'd have invented an urgent place to be if they were there that long. Mind you nice people you don't notice the time until you see another Mum walk past the window with her kids and realise you've completly forgotten the school run!!

Fingers crossed for nice normal people next time.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> 2 hours is a blooming long time as well


That would be about average for me for an initial visit and I always tell people to allow a good hour for a kitten pickup. Interested now as to what other breeders consider reasonable.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry you've had an awful time - thank goodness they changed their minds - what a nightmare 
I've never had anyone with small children and the children that have come have all been very polite and extremely good with my kittens. I don't restrict who is allowed to visit but I expect them to have some decent manners and if they were manhandling kittens I would have to say something.
I have had a couple come for a kitten for themselves with an older (married) daughter and the father asked if she wanted one too (obviously daddy's girl) - I have to say, they have turned out to be the loveliest owners and the daughter and husband are having a second kitten from my present litter. 
I did have an email asking what my final price was


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> That would be about average for me for an initial visit and I always tell people to allow a good hour for a kitten pickup. Interested now as to what other breeders consider reasonable.


I find that on the first visit people are here for between one and two hours and then half an hour to an hour to collect.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hi. sorry you have had an awful experinence. you will start to learn as i have and now i limit all visits to half an hour to avoid stressing my babies, of course they are able to view the kitten again another week but i dont have my kittens manhandled by anybody.
if people can change their mind so quickly your kitten had a lucky escape as they would have gotten fedup with the kitten later and all kittens deserve the very best loving home.
i never answer emails asking me what my lowest price is, i tell people the price before they chose to visit.
i would be very weary of anybody wanting to wait for my next litter if they viewed on my current litter as i would take this to be a byb, maybe they are not but i would always worry.
dont let it stress you and just be greatful the kitten now has a chance of finding the perfect home.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

There's no way I could get through everything in half an hour. How do you do it? By the time they've got in, said hello to dad in the stud run on the way, I've taken orders and made tea/coffee the first half hour is just about gone.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I find that on the first visit people are here for between one and two hours and then half an hour to an hour to collect.


for the first visit i prefer 30 minutes so my kittens dont get stressed, of course the next visit once they are older can be for an hour.
i find myself gabbering away when they collect so they know what my kittens are used to. this all depends on distance though as if somebody has travelled hours away then they stay for a cuppa and a chat so yes then the viewing goes to an hour.
i did used to spend hours with people who then right at the end said i dont know if we are actually wanting a puppy.....what is that all about. 
one woman wanted to bring her dog to chose a kitten, mmm got out of that one rather quickly.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

havoc said:


> There's no way I could get through everything in half an hour. How do you do it? By the time they've got in, said hello to dad in the stud run on the way, I've taken orders and made tea/coffee the first half hour is just about gone.


No stud to say hello to and a lovely DH to make teas and coffees


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> My last litter a family came to view i only had 1 kitten left so only brought that one for them to see.
> 
> There little girl walked into my hallway and helped her self to the other kittens in kittening pen i politely said oh dont do that,then put that kitten back,5 mins later she did it again.
> 
> Then there two children were jumping on my 2 grand leather sofa with shoes on  I was not happy but im too polite under my breath i was fuming.


sod that..... people have to take their shoes off in my home then i go at them with the hand disinfectant.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> for the first visit i prefer 30 minutes so my kittens dont get stressed


Starting to understand - I doubt my visitors get any more than 30 minutes with kittens but they get a lot more time with me.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahhh - the difference between proper breeders and BYBs!

When I collected Holly and Rowan the breeder had a house full of kids (after putting me off for the day because she was in Somerset - she text me to say I could collect them at 10.30pm if I really wanted them_ that_ day, that _pre-arranged _day).

So we turned up the next day to her houseful. All the kids were pulling my babies around, and one of them picked Holly up by her scruff 

So it was me telling the kid not to do that!! In the end (after about an hour of breeder checking her emails, and me trying to stop the devil kids manhandling my babies) I just put them in the carrier and said I had a Drs appt so we had to go!

We had visited them twice beforehand, and only had the one kid to contend with, as she was home-schooled.

Never even got offered a cuppa, and when I asked to use the loo before we left you would have thought I had asked we all do a naked conga round the cul-de-sac!

You proper breeders must be saints!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> You proper breeders must be saints!


Hope not - too boring


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think if you realise they aren't right 2 hours would be a very long time. If they are nice and you get on 2 hours flies by!

I tend to allow between an hour and 2 hours depending how far people travel.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmmm - well Dorset is quite a way from us, but MIL lives in Highcliffe - another point in my favour


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i find it funny when people say is it ok to use your toilet, i say please do then laugh.... they must think im mad until i hear is your toilet seat a pic of a brown tabby mainecoon, i proudly reply yes purchased from the cat gallery magazine as a xmas present.....yes last year i got a dyson animal hoover for xmas...way to go, cant wait for this year.:thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I find that on the first visit people are here for between one and two hours and then half an hour to an hour to collect.


oopsy, when i went to pick up my kittens i was there for 7 hours and ate lunch there!!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> oopsy, when i went to pick up my kittens i was there for 7 hours and ate lunch there!!


I stayed at Rocco's breeder's about 4 hours 

Oops, maybe I outstayed my welcome


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Molly Milo...7 hrs 

visits are normally about an hour for viewing and and hour when picking up.

This family that came were already told that I had to go out to buy cat litter but it made no odds.

In the past ive had great people visit even with children. I dont normally mind children handling the kittens as I like to see how they are with them, and while kittens are happy then so am I.

As for waiting for kittens from my next litter....not on your nellie!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a difficult one to say what's right or wrong with timing. If someone has travelled a long way I feed them and expect them to be with me longer than someone who only lives an hour away. I get just as annoyed with people who think they're going to walk in, book their kitten and leave. I once had someone tell me they were in a hurry and had somewhere else to be - as they arrived. My immediate response was 'it's OK, I won't keep you then, goodbye'. They did turn out to be lovely people as it happened and we laugh about it now. I think we do have to understand that visitors (nice ones) can be nervous about meeting us and make some allowances initially.


----------



## ace85 (Aug 16, 2011)

When I picked up my kittens (Maus from one breeder last year, Aby from a different breeder this year) nearly all meetings were about 3/4 hour, both first viewing and collection. Clearly I made a good impression with both, as our Mau breeder took copies of our 'kitten setup' photos (beds, bowls, cat trees, fountain) that we emailed her to show off to her fellow breeders at cat shows - apparently we were model owners  - and our Aby breeder commented on how reassuring our manner with the cats was. Sharo actually fell asleep on my lap when we first met him :001_wub:

I think it is a case of luck mixed in with selective judgement to get 'good' potential slaves. Although I obviously don't breed, if I did I think I would already have my suspicions about people who wanted to bring half of their extended family along for a day-trip; it would just suggest to me that, straight out of the gate, they didn't understand the importance of being sensitive to the sometimes delicate feline disposition lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> suspicions about people who wanted to bring half of their extended family along for a day-trip


Again that's on a case by case basis. A couple with two children may well bring Grandma if they are combining say a visit to relatives with the kitten viewing. It would be pretty unfair to say no if there's been a four or five hour drive involved. A different story altogether if they live 45 minutes away.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i prefer the family to view otherwise they may leave one little bugger at home which i dont know about. i had one family seemed very nice email said no children so was a shock when they emailed me a photo of another kitten they had purchased being held by its neck on tile flooring, poor kitten just hanging by its neck and the family thought this was an appropriate photo to send me...i wasnt impressed at all. had the child come along with the family and was shown the correct way to hold a young kitten that would be different.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> Molly Milo...7 hrs
> 
> visits are normally about an hour for viewing and and hour when picking up.
> 
> ...


Yes, and I can't use the excuse that I traveled.. Just 10 mins 
She dropped me off home with them and settled them in too..

We work in the same industry, but didn't know this untill about 2 weeks before I saw the kittens, funny story!

We are good friends now and keep in regular contact. I'm going over again in a coupe of weeks to see her latest kittens just before they leave.

Oh and I love cuddling mum and grandma too


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> That would be about average for me for an initial visit and I always tell people to allow a good hour for a kitten pickup. Interested now as to what other breeders consider reasonable.


Though I frequently have visitors to see kittens who are here for a couple of hours (and just occasionally longer) I must admit to finding it a little stressful. I have never *quite* got used to inviting strangers into my home even after many years of breeding... I'm a fairly 'private', reserved type and to some extent the (enforced!) process of breeding/selling kittens has helped me to overcome that... but however nice my visitors are I still find myself itching for them to leave after a couple of hours 

Sharon, sorry you had such a rotten experience with that family... fortunately not too many are like that!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I still find myself itching for them to leave after a couple of hours


I think there's probably something naturally right of any visit up to about 2 hours. After that it probably does start to feel a bit wrong. I am always exhausted after visits but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy them. I'm probably worn out from all the tidying and cleaning because people are coming. Can visitors use my toilet? They'd bl**dy well better after all the effort I put in to making the bathroom gleam ready for them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We stayed about an hour at the breeder's house having a cup of tea & chatting, me with little Phoenix asleep on my lap & my 11 year old son with her brother asleep on his lap
I always feel awkward visiting strangers' homes as I'm quite shy but it is made so much easier when there are animals to talk about, then I just don't shut up  :lol:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm - well Dorset is quite a way from us, but MIL lives in Highcliffe - another point in my favour


Oh, you can stay longer! :thumbup: As I say, if you travel I am more than willing to have a visit last longer. If you are only five mins down the road then maybe more visits but less time each visit. I plan for between 1 and 2 hours but that's flexible.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> Hmmm - well Dorset is quite a way from us, but MIL lives in Highcliffe - another point in my favour


Highcliffe :scared: Our business was in Highcliffe and we lived in the village itself, on the cliff top, for about 15 years  Perhaps we know your MIL 
Sorry - off topic 
Yes, it does depend how far people have traveled and how long it's going to take them to get home too. My lovely people from East London, with the daddy's girl daughter, traveled down to see the kittens in the most appalling weather conditions - blizzard :scared: - it was so awful that we offered to put them up for the night!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooh you might Lynn - she does enjoy a nice glass of wine now and then 

She lives in the village too in fact the road she lives in has the same name as one of the Munchkins :lol:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

We usually have visitors to view our kittens stay for around 1 and half to 2 hours, then for collection about 30 to 40 minutes, at the first visit we ask if they would like a drink then we show them the kittens and let them play with them and get to know them for about 20 minutes or so and then we go into the lounge and have a chat...show them the sire and dams pedigrees, etc.

On collection we take them up to the kittens to make sure they are all they are hoping for and make sure they are still happy with them, then we go into the dining room and sort out the paperwork etc, ask if there is anything they would like to know, give them a kitten pack full of goodies and then I take their cat carrier and get the kitten for them, this ends the visit and they go home happily and excitedly with their new little furbaby.

I find the collection is always easier and quicker.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I wasn't suggesting two hours is a long time for a visit, just that 2 hours with people you were not going to let a kitten go to is a long time. It must be very difficult to refuse someone once they are in your house though. It is percieved to be the buyers choice, so to say "thanks for coming, I'll be in touch" must be a tad socially uncomfortable. 

Also, I think 2 hours is a long time to view with children. My children are sensible and well used to handling kittens responsibly, but I wouldn't take them on a first kitten visit as I want to talk and get to know the breeder and any children can get bored in someone elses house for that long. Mind you my OH has taken them off to a playpark in the past once they have been introduced. I respect that in others with children too, so if someone brings children by arrangement - which is fine, I would expect the visit to be shorter but be glad to see how the children are with the cats.

Many visits do last a lot longer than 2 hours and are a complete pleasure. I think you don't notice the time with nice people and I find the subsequent visits tend to be longer than the first and pick up visit.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Alaskacat said:


> It must be very difficult to refuse someone once they are in your house though.
> 
> not at all, if im not happy with whom my kittens will be living with i just tell them "im sorry but i dont think my beautiful kitten would be very happy and this is the most important for me as i dearly love them". thats it, said politely and also say "goodbye".


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor old Carly was stuck with me most of the day the first visit (I think we were out of the house 12 hours with travel, stops etc), last time we were only there for oooooh, 3 hours.

Most of that was chatting in the living room (the kittens are in another room).

To be fair though I would happily travel from notts to oxfordshire for 30 mins of kitten love every weekend (if I didn't have Mitzi and cleaning to do). I'm that sad.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I am quite private and don't like visiting or entertaining strangers. Also, it's always hard because in Dutch culture, it's considered rude to ask personal questions so in this case, the purpose of the visit is the cats which means we can only talk about the kitten they are interested in. Drives me mad and I am usually quite spent after an hour. What I like is animal welfare is taken seriously here and an 'expensive pedigree' usually sieves through the riff-raff (probably not bad people per se but who do not see the point of having a pedigree/feed good food etc. Some obviously want a trophy cat but after reading my website, they're usually put off as well haha) so when it comes to the kitten's care, I know it will have a good life.


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

I've always been petrified when we've gone to look at breeders kittens (only ever 3 times and we've purchased from the breeder each time). I think it's because I know it's almost like an exam and exams scare the hell out of me 

Fortunately the breeders have seen through the gibbering person that appears at their home and have been kind enough to let me have one of their fur babies. Hopefully they see how much I love and care for the ones I have already 

I always feel kind of intrusive, as you're going into someone's home. I never know quite how long you should stay etc, or whether they want you to clear off as they have other things to do  Thankfully the ones I've purchased from have been very welcoming


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I always feel kind of intrusive, as you're going into someone's home.


You are an invited guest - at least that's what you'd be to me. There's no need to feel bad in any way.


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

havoc said:


> You are an invited guest - at least that's what you'd be to me. There's no need to feel bad in any way.


I think I'm just one of those overly apologetic people, I always worry that I'm putting people out  Everyone's always been very nice, offered drinks etc. Am just very aware that it's the breeders personal space and I'm very lucky to be there.

So if anyone ever gets a hugely apologetic stuttering mess on their doorstep when selling a kitten please overlook that; just clock the fact that I'm coated in cat hair, have a phone full of over 1000 pics of the existing brood and clearly love cats far too much :thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ace, I think I know your breeder! Did she keep little Sam from the same litter? if so, then I'm very jealous! She's a good friend of mine, and her kittens are absolutely fab! I'm sure she mentioned your set up to me... If I'm thinking of the same person, that is. She was most impressed! Has she talked you into going to the Surpeme yet?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As to how long I'll have people stayin,g that depends entirely on he person, but as I like to get to know them very, very well before they have one of my kittens, I don't tend to put a limit on it, but let the kitten owner decide when they've had enough provided that I have nothing else to do and they're nice. As GT says, she was here ages the first time, but it was great! We put the world to rights and I hardly noticed the time go by. Same when Jenny came to get Manny, although I admit that I dragged my heels far oto much and prolonged things as I didn't want to see him go. My first family were friends of mine, so came down at about 10 in the morning on collection day. I took them to the pet shop to help them get set up, then we all came back, had some dinner and they left at about 6 that night with kitten in toe. I want to be friends with my kitten owners and luckily enough, so far so good, or at least, from my point of view we're all chums.

I'd far rather the whole family came to visit as you can see the interaction with everyone and the kitten then. I tell parents not to tell their kids off for what they do with kittens. After all, this allows you to see if they'll be rough or gentle with the cats at home when the parents aren't watching. For example, I had one family last year who had two small, very noisy boys. They rolled around on the floor with the babies, threw their toys absolutely everywhere, were generally roudy, but you know what? Although they grabbed at kittens, when they had them, they were as gentle as lambs, and never held onto the kits if they wanted to get away once told that they only wanted down because they might be frightened of strangers. you can't expect kids to be little angels all the time. They're kids. They're going to be boisterous around your kitten, so it's better to see that in its full glory so that you can better assess which cat would suit the home... If you sell on personality, that is.


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

I was there for 2 hours when I first saw my kittens - I had no idea I'd been there that long until I got to the train station and saw the time! Sent her an email to apologise, as I was mortified I'd taken up so much of her time just chatting about cats, but she was really nice about it and invited me back to see them again in a couple of weeks so she could meet the boy. 

I've been keeping her updated with how they're getting on and sent her a letter with loads of photographs a couple of weeks ago, as I know she's not on email very often.


----------

